# Star Wars: Rogue One - Neuen Trailer hier anschauen - Auf Deutsch und Englisch



## Icetii (12. August 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Rogue One - Neuen Trailer hier anschauen - Auf Deutsch und Englisch* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Rogue One - Neuen Trailer hier anschauen - Auf Deutsch und Englisch


----------



## LOX-TT (12. August 2016)

Gänsehaut pur 

hoffentlich vergeht die Zeit bis Dezember wie im (Korsal-)Flug


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. August 2016)

Mich hat besonders die Musik im Trailer beeindruckt.
Dabei ist diesmal erstmals nicht John Williams am Werk.


----------



## Exar-K (12. August 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Dabei ist diesmal erstmals nicht John Williams am Werk.


Vielleicht ist das gar nicht mal so verkehrt.
Ich muss sagen, dass mich der Score von Ep7 doch etwas enttäuscht hat (abseits der altbekannten Stücke).


----------



## Dosentier (12. August 2016)

Das was man gesehen hat, gefiel mir auf jeden Fall besser, als alles aus Episode 7.
Ich hoffe aber wirklich, das Darth Vader etwas länger zu sehen sein wird, wie als Luke Skywalker in EP7.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. August 2016)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Ich hoffe aber wirklich, das Darth Vader etwas länger zu sehen sein wird, wie als Luke Skywalker in EP7.



Viel mehr wird es vermutlich auch nicht sein.
In diesem Film geht es nicht um Darth Vader.

Ich vermute, er wird am Ende eine Rolle spielen, um auf den Anfang von Episode 4 überzuleiten.
Dieser beginnt ja mit dem Fangen der Tantive IV durch Vaders Sternenzerstörer Devistator.
Also sehen wir am Ende von Rogue One vermutlich wie Vader die Jagd nach den Plänen übernimmt, nachdem Director Krennik getötet oder von Vader abgesetzt wurde.


----------



## Enisra (12. August 2016)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das gar nicht mal so verkehrt.
> Ich muss sagen, dass mich der Score von Ep7 doch etwas enttäuscht hat (abseits der altbekannten Stücke).



Mich nicht, Rey's Theme ist mein Lieblingsthema auf der ganzen Platte
Ansonsten ist die Musik gut und naja, John Williams ist brilliant, aber man sollte dabei echt nicht vergessen das es auch andere Komponisten gibt und so 100% stimmt es ja auch nicht, weil Rogue One ist ja kein Film der Hauptserie


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. August 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> und so 100% stimmt es ja auch nicht, weil Rogue One ist ja kein Film der Hauptserie



Es ist trotzdem der erste Star Wars-Kinofilm ohne John Williams.
Aber so langsam wird man sich daran gewöhnen müssen. Williams ist 84 Jahre alt.
Episode VIII macht er noch, aber wer weiß was danach kommt.


----------



## DerBloP (12. August 2016)

Naja als ich gehört habe, dass der Vorstand den Film zu "Düster" fand und erheblich viel neu gedreht werden mußte, ist mir ein Teil der Vorfreude verloren gegangen. Für mich sind bzw waren diese "Zwischenteile" ja so interessant, weil sie eben den Kreig wiederspiegeln, und nichts mit dem Standard zu tuhen haben sollten. Schade dass Disney dann doch wieder zu Kinderfreundlich ist.
BTW gefällt mir das Tropenflair mit Palmen mal überhaubt nicht...Stormtrooper in der Karibik...aha...
Nungut, durch Filter und Nachbearbeitung wird man es da wohl etwas düsterer gestalten, aber wnns so wird wie im Trailer...näää irgendwie zu sehr Urlaubsfeeling...


----------



## Enisra (12. August 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es ist trotzdem der erste Star Wars-Kinofilm ohne John Williams.
> Aber so langsam wird man sich daran gewöhnen müssen. Williams ist 84 Jahre alt.
> Episode VIII macht er noch, aber wer weiß was danach kommt.



Ist halt die Frage die sehr der The Clone Wars Film und die beiden Ewoks Filme dazu zählen, weil die sind ja auch Star Wars, die einen mehr, die anderen weniger
aber im Prinzip nicht wichtig solange der Score gut ist, aber ja, 84 ist schon ein Alter, ich habe aber dennoch gute Hoffnung für EP 9, weil Ennio Morrichone ist ja noch älter


----------



## moeykaner (12. August 2016)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Naja als ich gehört habe, dass der Vorstand den Film zu "Düster" fand und erheblich viel neu gedreht werden mußte, ist mir ein Teil der Vorfreude verloren gegangen. Für mich sind bzw waren diese "Zwischenteile" ja so interessant, weil sie eben den Kreig wiederspiegeln, und nichts mit dem Standard zu tuhen haben sollten. Schade dass Disney dann doch wieder zu Kinderfreundlich ist.
> BTW gefällt mir das Tropenflair mit Palmen mal überhaubt nicht...Stormtrooper in der Karibik...aha...
> Nungut, durch Filter und Nachbearbeitung wird man es da wohl etwas düsterer gestalten, aber wnns so wird wie im Trailer...näää irgendwie zu sehr Urlaubsfeeling...



Leider bist du fehl informiert. Der Film wurde aus anderen Gründen zum großteil  neugedreht und nicht, weil er zu düster ist. Kathleen Kennedy hat dazu kürzlich Stellung genommen. Einfach mal suchen und du wirst fündig.


----------



## MrFob (12. August 2016)

WOW!!!! Hammer trailer! Koennte es sein, dass dies die wirklich beachtenswerten neuen SW Filme werden? Das sieht echt verdammt gut aus. Man wird warten muessen, was der Film tatsaechlich brindt aber da steckt auf jeden Fall das Potential drin, zumindest den lauwarmen Ep7 Aufguss entgueltig zu zeigen, wie man aus Star Wars im Kino auch mal wieder was neues raus hohlen kann. Ich bin super gespannt.



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Mich hat besonders die Musik im Trailer beeindruckt.



Mich auch. Die Kombination aus den vertrauten Themen und neuen Elementen funktioniert mMn perfekt. Vor allem der Teil zwischen 1:30 und 1:40 war ein akustisches Highlight.


----------



## Chroom (12. August 2016)

Also nach dem Käse in SW7 hält sich meine Vorfreude arg in grenzen.


----------



## Enisra (12. August 2016)

Chroom schrieb:


> Also nach dem Käse in SW7 hält sich meine Vorfreude arg in grenzen.



*facepalm*


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. August 2016)

moeykaner schrieb:


> Leider bist du fehl informiert. Der Film wurde aus anderen Gründen zum großteil  neugedreht und nicht, weil er zu düster ist. Kathleen Kennedy hat dazu kürzlich Stellung genommen. Einfach mal suchen und du wirst fündig.



Du willst dem Hater doch nicht etwa mit Fakten kommen? 

Btw:
Auch Disney hatte mit den Reshoots nichts zu tun.
Falls jemand zu faul zum googlen ist, sollte er sich einfach das hier durchlesen: Star Wars: Rogue One creators address reshoot concerns | EW.com


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. August 2016)

PerVerZ157 schrieb:


> Das ganze ist ziemlich Verweichlicht, verweiblicht, verschwult und vergutmenscht.  Ghostbusters setzt diesen Thema die Krone auf.....



Selten so viel Schwachsinn innerhalb so weniger Worte gelesen.


----------



## Enisra (12. August 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Selten so viel Schwachsinn innerhalb so weniger Worte gelesen.



ich fand den Macho der den Film und Ghostbuster boykottiert weil Frauen nicht mehr seinem veralteten Frauenbild entsprechen


Ach ja, für die Hobby Pantoffelhelden: die 50ziger haben angerufen und wollen ihr Weltbild zurück!


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. August 2016)

Also ich war, und bin z.T. immer noch, ja extrem skeptisch was die Standalone-Filme angeht. Und das obwohl mir Ep 7 wahnsinnig gut gefallen hat 
Aber die bisher gezeigten Szenen aus Rogue One sehen jawhol absolut Bombe aus  Toller Look, richtig geile Shots, geile Action, düster und realistisch angehaucht. Soundtrack auch absolut Gänsehaut pur  
Kanns nicht mehr abwarten, Dezember kann nicht früh genug kommen


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. August 2016)

PerVerZ157 schrieb:


> Das ganze ist ziemlich Verweichlicht, verweiblicht, verschwult und vergutmenscht.  Ghostbusters setzt diesen Thema die Krone auf.....



Willkommen im Forum 
Verzieh dich doch gleich bitte wieder


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. August 2016)

Bin noch etwas verhalten. Werde das Gefühl nicht los dass die Spionentruppe nur mit Klischee-Typen vollstopft wird. Donny Yen als galaktischer blinder (?) Kampfsport-Meister? Der andere leicht asiatisch-aussehende Zausel? Der schüchterne Kerl der dem Girl blind folgt? Also ich weiss nicht... 

Dafür gefällt mir der imperiale Kerl in der weißen Kluft. Der junge Großmoff Tarkin vielleicht?
Und coole Szene wie der Todesstern die Sonne verdeckt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. August 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der junge Großmoff Tarkin vielleicht?



Nein, Rogue One spielt nur wenige Wochen vor ANH. Tarkin ist da also nicht deutlich jünger. 
Dieser Charakter ist Orson Krennic, Director of Advanced Weapons Research.
Er ist verantwortlich für die Sicherheit des Todesstern-Projekts.

Die von dir befürchteten Klischee-Typen kann ich jetzt nicht so erkennen.
Donny Yens Character wirkt für mich wie ein typischer force-sensitiver Mönch, die im Star Wars-Universum nichts unbekanntes sind.


----------



## lars9401 (12. August 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Mich hat besonders die Musik im Trailer beeindruckt.
> Dabei ist diesmal erstmals nicht John Williams am Werk.



Ist ja nur die Musik aus dem Trailer. Die muss nichts mit dem Film zu tun haben. Also abwarten was Desplat so im Star Wars Universum drauf hat.


----------



## lars9401 (12. August 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Du willst dem Hater doch nicht etwa mit Fakten kommen?
> 
> Btw:
> Auch Disney hatte mit den Reshoots nichts zu tun.
> Falls jemand zu faul zum googlen ist, sollte er sich einfach das hier durchlesen: Star Wars: Rogue One creators address reshoot concerns | EW.com



Hier steht wieder was anderes:

The pic has not yet been tested before audiences, but one source describes the cut as having the feel of a war movie. The goal of the reshoots will be to lighten the mood, bring some  levity into the story and restore a sense of fun to the adventure.

Disney Orders Reshoots for 'Star Wars' Stand-Alone 'Rogue One' This Summer | Hollywood Reporter


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. August 2016)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Hier steht wieder was anderes:
> 
> The pic has not yet been tested before audiences, but one source describes the cut as having the feel of a war movie. The goal of the reshoots will be to lighten the mood, bring some  levity into the story and restore a sense of fun to the adventure.
> 
> Disney Orders Reshoots for 'Star Wars' Stand-Alone 'Rogue One' This Summer | Hollywood Reporter



Der Artikel ist älter und beruft sich nur auf Aussagen nicht näher beschriebener "sources".
In dem von mir verlinkten Artikel stammen alle Aussagen direkt von Beteiligten.
Wem glaube ich da wohl mehr? Der unbekannten Quelle, oder Regisseur Gareth Edwards?


----------



## Exar-K (12. August 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Mich nicht, Rey's Theme ist mein Lieblingsthema auf der ganzen Platte


Mir ist leider keines der Stücke von Ep7 im Gedächtnis geblieben. Ich finde, da wurde zu wenig gewagt.
Selbst Ep1 hatte wundervolle neue Kompositionen wie Duel of the Fates, Droid Invasion, Qui-Gons Begräbnis, oder Augies Municipal Band.

Naja, ist letztendlich wohl Geschmackssache.


----------



## Enisra (12. August 2016)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Mir ist leider keines der Stücke von Ep7 im Gedächtnis geblieben. Ich finde, da wurde zu wenig gewagt.
> Selbst Ep1 hatte wundervolle neue Kompositionen wie Duel of the Fates, Droid Invasion, Qui-Gons Begräbnis, oder Augies Municipal Band.
> 
> Naja, ist letztendlich wohl Geschmackssache.



Natürlich, es ist Musik und selbst wenn die gut produziert und gemacht ist, was die ja ist, dann kann die ja einem dennoch nicht gefallen
Mich hats halt total gefangen, grade weil das eher ruhiger war und nicht so Pompös wie die von EP 1


----------



## stawacz (12. August 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dafür gefällt mir der imperiale Kerl in der weißen Kluft. Der junge Großmoff Tarkin vielleicht?



das is ben mendelsohn
der spielt auch eine der hauptrollen bei bloodline.toller schauspieler.

ich muss sowieso sagen das mir die neuen filme(episode7 und jetzt das spin off) allein schon wegen der weit besseren darsteller super gafallen.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (12. August 2016)

Okay der Trailer saß bei mir besser, als der erste  Da ich momentan von den meisten Trailern angenervt bin, will das was heißen ^^


----------



## Enisra (12. August 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dafür gefällt mir der imperiale Kerl in der weißen Kluft. Der junge Großmoff Tarkin vielleicht?
> Und coole Szene wie der Todesstern die Sonne verdeckt.



wie soll der denn in 2 In Universe Wochen so schnell Altern o_O


----------



## stawacz (12. August 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> wie soll der denn in 2 In Universe Wochen so schnell Altern o_O


wurde nich schon spekuliert,das die hauptdarstellerin die mutter von jemandem aus episode 7 sein könnte*hust*?würde das dann nich zeitlich passen,wenn man so 20 jahre drauf packt?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. August 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> wie soll der denn in 2 In Universe Wochen so schnell Altern o_O


Jahaaa, sorry, ich wusste nicht wann genau RO zeitlich spielen soll. Es hieß in der Regel "zwischen Episode 3 und 4", also recht ungenau. Dass es aber unmittelbar vor Episode 4 handelt war mir bis eben nicht bewusst. [emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. August 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dass es aber unmittelbar vor Episode 4 handelt war mir bis eben nicht bewusst. [emoji1]



Naja, die Rebellen werden nicht die Todesstern-Pläne stehlen und dann erstmal ein paar Jahre abwarten.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. August 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> wurde nich schon spekuliert,das die hauptdarstellerin die mutter von jemandem aus episode 7 sein könnte*hust*?würde das dann nich zeitlich passen,wenn man so 20 jahre drauf packt?



Ziemlich dumme Spekulationen, wie ich finde.
Keine Ahnung wieso bei Star Wars immer zwischen jedem irgendwelche Verwandschaftsverhältnisse gesucht werden.
Das geht mir langsam so ziemlich auf den Keks.


----------



## stawacz (12. August 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ziemlich dumme Spekulationen, wie ich finde.
> Keine Ahnung wieso bei Star Wars immer zwischen jedem irgendwelche Verwandschaftsverhältnisse gesucht werden.
> Das geht mir langsam so ziemlich auf den Keks.



find das auch ziemlich ausgelutscht.ich denke damit is aber noch nich schluss..am ende kommt eh raus das rey die schwester von kylo is


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. August 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Naja, die Rebellen werden nicht die Todesstern-Pläne stehlen und dann erstmal ein paar Jahre abwarten.


Och Matze, ich hab's ja begriffen. [emoji13] [emoji5] 
Seht es mir nach, mich interessiert der Film nicht so sehr wie SW8. Muss als Entschuldigung reichen. [emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dosentier (12. August 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> find das auch ziemlich ausgelutscht.ich denke damit is aber noch nich Schluss..am ende kommt eh raus das rey die Schwester von kylo is



Also aktuell wird ja spekuliert, das Rey, die Enkelin von Palpetine sein soll, da sie wohl den gleichen einzigartigen Schwert Kampfstil benutzt.
Hinzu kommt wohl auch noch, das wenn sie wirklich Luke Skywalkers Tochter wäre, das wohl zu offensichtlich und vorhersehbar sein würde.
Aber dieser ganze Verwadnschafts Quatsch hat ja nun mal seinen Anfang in Episode 5 genommen, und endete in der 6ten, wo auf einmal jeder mit jedem verwandt war.


----------



## stawacz (12. August 2016)

Dosentier schrieb:


> wo auf einmal jeder mit jedem verwandt war.



"wir waren ja so betruuunken" 

wie sodom und gomorra


----------



## Exar-K (12. August 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Mich hats halt total gefangen, grade weil das eher ruhiger war und nicht so Pompös wie die von EP 1


Kann ich verstehen, aber ich mag es pompös. Star Wars muss pompös sein.


----------



## Enisra (12. August 2016)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen, aber ich mag es pompös. Star Wars muss pompös sein.



hat da ja auch gepasst, aber Reys Theme war halt für nen Wüstenplaneten, wie The Force Theme


----------



## Exar-K (12. August 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> hat da ja auch gepasst, aber Reys Theme war halt für nen Wüstenplaneten, wie The Force Theme


Wirf mir dann aber nicht vor, ich würde sowas nicht mögen. 
http://forum.pcgames.de/gott-die-welt/9329024-listen-vol-14-filmmusik.html#post9691151


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. August 2016)

Ich fand den Soundtrack überaus gelungen, sogar besser als den der Prequels. Dieses süßliche Thema von Ani+Padme beispielsweise habe ich immer gehasst, ebenso zu aufdringlichen Pomp. SW7 zeichnet sich durch viele ruhige Stücke, wiederkehrende Classic-Elemente und den Verzicht auf unerschwingliche Choralgesänge aus.


Spoiler



Reys Thema find ich fein nuanciert, Solos Tod sehr eindringlich - nein, ich meine damit nicht das Lichtschwert ^^ -, oder jene Szene, die Ankunft Kylo Rens auf Jakku direkt zu Beginn sehr spannungstreibend, und bei jener Szene als Rey von Kylo entführt und Finn hilflos zusehen muss bekam ich richtiges Kribbeln. Die dickste Entenpelle hatte ich allerdings als Rey sich das Schwert mit der Macht holte und sich Kylo entgegenstellt. Das bekannte Element aus Episode 4 (Tod von Owen und Beru) passte perfekt da rein.



Insgesamt hat mit der SW7-Soundtrack emotional sehr ergriffen. Das war bei E1 - E3 kaum oder nur in geringem Maße der Fall.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Exar-K (12. August 2016)

Bitte den Spoiler einspoilern.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (13. August 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Naja, die Rebellen werden nicht die Todesstern-Pläne stehlen und dann erstmal ein paar Jahre abwarten.



Wieso nicht? Sie könnten ja schauen, was das Ding kann und dann mit einer Zeitmaschine zurückreisen, alles ungeschehen machen und nebenbei noch Vulkan sprengen. Ach halt, das war diese andere SF-Serie...


----------



## DerBloP (13. August 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Du willst dem Hater doch nicht etwa mit Fakten kommen?
> 
> Btw:
> Auch Disney hatte mit den Reshoots nichts zu tun.
> Falls jemand zu faul zum googlen ist, sollte er sich einfach das hier durchlesen: Star Wars: Rogue One creators address reshoot concerns | EW.com



Schön dass man hier direkt so angefahren wird 
Ich hatte mir damals EUREN Artikel durchgelesen, gut zu wissen dass man dann davon ausgehen kann dass das meiste Müll ist 
Rogue One: Reshoots nötig - UPDATE: 40% des Films müssen neu gedreht werden
Oja da ist ja ein Update, nungut sorry dass ich diesen Teil nicht mitbekommen habe.
Dennoch steht auch auf deiner verlinkten Seite unter  Rumors immer noch
*"What is true and false?*

 Rumors about the reshoots are so varied, it’s hard to know what to  believe. Some reports say nearly half the movie is being redone and that  the tone is being shifted from heavy war film to a lighthearted caper."

Und bei Disney wäre ich da ehrlich gesagt garnicht so abgeneigt zu glauben, dass sie einen Spass für die ganze Familie haben wollen, und nicht nur für Hardcore Fans.
Darüber hinaus, würde doch kein gescheiter Mensch zugeben (in dem Fall der Regisseur) dass er eine versoftung machen muss, dabei seinen Geldgeber und seinen Ruf schadet...
Disney ist ja nicht gerade eine kleine Nummer im Geschäft.

Nungut sei es drum, dann ist es halt deswegen weil er wie blöd gedreht hat, wo noch garkein Script gab und die Geschichte sozusagen einfach ohne Geschichte gedreht wurde...aha


----------



## LIG21 (13. August 2016)

Also mal ganz Ehrlich 

Mir hat in Star Wars zwar auch die Jetis  intressiert 

Aber am besten haben mir dir Raumschlachten und nicht Jedis / Sith unterhalten 

Ich finde es Gut das mal ein SW non JEDI Film kommt und ich freu mich drauf


----------

